# Kris Smith Walks The Runway topless at MYER Spring Summer 2013 Collection Fashion Launch at Hordern Pavilion in Sydney 16.08.2012 x 14



## Q (17 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## play (20 Aug. 2012)

we dont care;op


----------

